# Fort Wilderness Train at Diamondhead



## stardust39 (Mar 25, 2009)

First and foremost, I want to sincerely thank Rick Weber and Jim Sanders of the Midwest Live Steamers group for educating me at the recent Indianapolis Great Train Expo show about the live steam train shown below:









The Carolwood Pacific Historical Society commissioned, Accucraft Fort Wilderness 2-4-2T Disney live steam Gauge 1 (‘G scale’) locomotive, the two Fort Wilderness standard coaches and the observation car came to me through the estate of a very close friend, Bill Eichhorn, who passed away unexpectedly at age 51. His father Andy knows that I am a model railroader and requested that I help him find a new owner that would appreciate the train as much as Bill did. Bill was not only an extraordinary modeler, but a great Disney fan. He intended to build a Gauge 1 layout but didn’t have the chance.

Not only did Rick and Jim tell me more about the train, but Rick volunteered to take the train to the 2013 Diamondhead, Mississippi Steamup. He will have it at the swap meet starting Saturday January 19, 2013.

Bill bought the engine on January 30, 2005 from the original purchaser
The engine has been displayed but has never been run
Bill bought the two coaches and observation car directly from the Carolwood Society
The display case shown is included
The original shipping boxes and packing is included

Feel free to contact me if you have questions or look for Rick and the train at the Diamondhead swap meet starting Saturday January 19.


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

David, 

Just to add to the description - Carolwood commissioned the locomotive and promised that no more would be built after the initial orders. About 170 were made (I have one with r/c fitted that has been run extensively.) 

It was so successful that, while not poducing any more live steam versions, Carolwood commissioned a bunch of electric versions, which I think were not limited to initial reservations. 

It is a beautiful locomotive, and the decor fits well under the Xmas tree !


----------



## steamtom1 (Jan 2, 2008)

*Great looking locomotive. Rather than in a display case, it looks much better with a nice steam plume, even with the wrong consist...*


----------



## Shay Gear Head (Jan 3, 2008)

*Just as a reminder the swap meet hours for 2013 will be:*




* 

Tuesday 9:00 to 4:00 


Wednesday 9:00 to 4:00 


Thursday 9:00 to 4:00 


Friday 9:00 to 4:00 


Saturday 9:00 to 1:00 


Checks only with prior approval of the seller. 


ATM machine located at Shell Station & Bank. 
*


----------



## seadawg (Jan 2, 2008)

Bruce, are you there yet? I've got a few things destined for the swap table this year (some were originally obtained at the swap table), and I'll accept Visa and Mastercard!


----------



## scottemcdonald (Jan 11, 2008)

Should we make this the year of the FWRR at Diamondhead? Anyone else bringing their FWRR to DH? 

Scott


----------



## stardust39 (Mar 25, 2009)

Posted By steamtom1 on 08 Jan 2013 04:01 AM 
*Great looking locomotive. Rather than in a display case, it looks much better with a nice steam plume, even with the wrong consist...*










Looks great, Tom, thanks for the picture. It makes me double sad that Bill never had a chance to build his layout.


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Sounds like there will be some nice items to check out for sale. Maybe I might even find something I need. Thinking about selling my R/C K-4 we shall see. Later RJD


----------



## trainmax (Feb 16, 2008)

Wow is this the one I bought at D-H


----------



## Shay Gear Head (Jan 3, 2008)

Richie,

Yes, this is the one you bought!


----------



## dbailey421 (Jan 22, 2013)

Any word on if a buyer was found for this beauty?

Im an N-scale guy but visit Fort Wilderness every year for the holidays and have been looking for a FW locomotive and coaches.

Thanks,

Don


----------

